# cry baby...



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I would really appreciate if you have some advice !!!
Just got my puppie , one week ago, she is verysweet and all.
My problem is when we put her in her crate she cries nonstop
for 4 hours!!! At night , i sleep with her until she is trained cause i dint want her to get up middle of the night , pee and number 2 everywhere!!! do you think its realistic to think that when she will be trained in 2 month( i hope) to put her in her bed to sleep with no problem???
Thx for your help!

PS...sorry for my bad English ...am french


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to having a Vizsla puppy. Enjoy every moment.
I'll try to talk about your questions.
Crate: You need to make the crate a positive thing. During playtime, place treats in there for her to find. Feed her meals in the crate. It may help to pace a blanket over the crate to make it like a den. (make sure there is enough ventilation)
Bladder/Potty Training: Puppies do not have full bladder control until 12+ weeks old. During the day, take her out to potty often. (whenever she wakes up, after meals, during play time)
Nighttime potty: At night, they often need to potty several times. If she cries in the crate, get up and carry her out to potty. Immediately place her back in the crate when you bring her back in. Repeat as needed. She will get better in no time.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My pup is now 13 going on 14 and I already miss the little puppy ball he could curl up into . . .

Also *hated* the crate. Took about a month of tossing in treats before he was okay with a soft cover over it, and now he'll take it, but still will whine and bark for 30 minutes before settling. It's getting better. He preferred to sleep in a comfy chair near the bed.

At 13 weeks, he gets up once in the night. So do I, most nights, so that works out. 

I actually did have him hold it once from 10p to 6a (he hadn't had much water that evening), so it's possible if you withhold water a couple hours before bed (wouldn't try that if it's too hot out -- use common sense!).

It was around week 11 when he started only needing to go out once at night. Expect by 16 that he'll be holding it regularly the whole night.

The crate . . . well, it's a work in progress.

Forcing a pup into it so s/he screams and cries for hours on end is the wrong way to do it for just about every puppy, I think. You need to build up to leaving your pup in there with some positive association. And, I think, for Vizslas you may need a good trust relationship before crating for long periods -- a dog that knows you'll come back. Scent objects thrown in there help too, once you have that relationship.

So for right now, work on building that relationship, I'd suggest. But if you don't want a bed crasher, then experiment with other things (like cushions or cozy chairs) your pup might want to sleep on near the bed (and throw your underwear on it, too!).


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 13 weeks old and we have had her for a month. She only just started going into her crate a lot better on her own. Give the puppy just enough room in the crate to lie down, turn around, and stand up. We have a big plastic Great Choice boxer size crate that we built a plywood divider for. She eats her food in her crate with the door open. I had to try to show her that her crate was a good place- I even got into it myself. Her crate started in our office but is now in our master bedroom because of complications with other pets. This really seems to work. You need to be really diligent with putting the puppy in the crate though and pottying consistently. We also leave the radio on. We give her only certain treats that she gets in her crate. We have a feeding and water schedule. We tire her out with long walks or playtime. We keep her up for an hour and a half before we go to bed . Believe me when I say you have to be consistent and just try to persevere. It will get better but you have to take control of the situation. Keep the puppy in his/her crate when you can't watch it or tie the leash around your waist and take it every where you go in the house. I have been where you are going my friend- Only just recently started getting better with time. I wish you well.


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

thank to all to had taking the time to awnser me.
Ill keep note of all your advise and will give you news soon!
Also wanted to know ... in Quebec it can get very cold ... i read here that she will need winter jacket and boots.
and thats fine, to be honest the problem is me...1 hour outside everyday at dogpark to freeze... that will be hard...lol
Thank again!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Sorry my friend- I live in London Ontario. Our weather is not much better. Just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Seabreeze, 

Bienvenue au forum. Si tu as des questions specifiques, je pourrai certainement t'aider au mieux de mes capacités. Mon vizsla Whistler est correct dans le froid jusqu'a -15 celcius (s'il est sans laisse/leash). Il y a des bons manteaux pour Vizsla que tu peux commander sur ce site:

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30

Plusieurs personnes sur ce site sont très dévoués à protéger cette belle race et auront d'excellents conseils pour toi ici...

Ton ami du N-B.

AT


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hey AT.
What did you order for Whistler? Those look like absolutely amazing and warm winter coats and look real easy to put on and will stay on without slipping. Considering ordering one for Dharma. She is 13 weeks old and putting on weight quickly. How long should I wait before getting it?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are Chilly Dog coats. They are a bit pricey so we are just ordering Miles his first at 20 months since he has stopped growing. Chase will wear his hand me downs this winter. Miles had a less expensive coat as a pup.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We just bought Aspen the Chilly Dogs winter coat and head muff, as well as the Ruffwear polar trex boots in prep for the upcoming winter - got a bargain at 40% off at a local store. He has only worn them to try them on, but the quality is quite impressive. Very well made, and easy to put on. We would have ended up buying them before winter even if they were not on sale.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Should I wait until late November or early December though? Dharma is still quite young and our winter could start in November or at least it will get cool or cold. I might just check out other places too. Greenhawk Equestrian carries dog coats too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D winter already?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

2xxl a Tad Tight 

Truth He thinks the show jackets are a tad light in the loafers ;D

He loves his Bright light no heat Cabelas'


So the goofs don't shoot him working the snow and his custom camo swimmer Vest

ducking fun 

He is Kinda a Show off and Proud of his Nuts"  ;D

For the leaner ones WHEN that snow hits the ground the (birds hold much tighter and bunch up for Core heat ) the Real ones wild only 

You turn big Rud doggy Dog out in the snow its like watching the Terminator in 3 D surround sound no butter ;D

None like a lard $ss

Some fun

Meat packers

paddy Whakers

and after every push home after the great hunt He just licks me some

Big Daddy sit back and smile some 

I have the drive home as well 8)

Hand work them hard make each one earn His and Hers

and I lub the Dataman who can some fun 

He is a up and comer 

but I have never used volts, pins chokes or a beat down on over 25 mates and 20,000 plus kills

I have KOED over 75 Tools ;D

A longer time spent surely skill set but they respect you more to me

When the day is done on there last run and they must be set home

the tears are clear

You did your best

and You beat all who dared with the right set of tools

A lifetime work bench of Love

Crank this toaster up

the Big Man who can

and His great DNA mates is on the Feed

;D

Hate will never make you great in fact its a deep core weakness

sharing some can help


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok guys. As usual there are those of us who seriously have never had to deal with dog clothing before. I don't know where you guys live but at least here in Ontario (or where I live anyway) -winters can be quite cold and quite long. I really don't want to have to deal with a frozen Vizsla! I don't think they're much fun.LOL :


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

AcadianTornado said:


> Seabreeze,
> 
> Bienvenue au forum. Si tu as des questions specifiques, je pourrai certainement t'aider au mieux de mes capacités. Mon vizsla Whistler est correct dans le froid jusqu'a -15 celcius (s'il est sans laisse/leash). Il y a des bons manteaux pour Vizsla que tu peux commander sur ce site:
> 
> ...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I got him the great white north coat at the vizsla recommended length. They have a measurement per breed when you order them. I got it for him last year, he's 15 months old and probably 60-65 lbs so I dont know if the size will fit him well this winter. Still expecting him to gain some muscle and length. So I may have to go one size up. If he's offleash I will let him go to -15 celcius but not more than that without something..


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

MCD said:


> Hey AT.
> What did you order for Whistler? Those look like absolutely amazing and warm winter coats and look real easy to put on and will stay on without slipping. Considering ordering one for Dharma. She is 13 weeks old and putting on weight quickly. How long should I wait before getting it?


Depends when winter hits... She is going to grow quite a bit. Winter will hit in a few months (4) so she'll be about 6 months. She might need a smaller coat this winter and a size bigger next winter.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

MCD said:


> Ok guys. As usual there are those of us who seriously have never had to deal with dog clothing before. I don't know where you guys live but at least here in Ontario (or where I live anyway) -winters can be quite cold and quite long. I really don't want to have to deal with a frozen Vizsla! I don't think they're much fun.LOL :


Ontario, LOL, Richmond Hill ... Half my picture stack are of his frozen jewels and loving every minute of it, up to -9C no dress or he will overheat when he runs!!! At -15C start worrying about his paws. Road salt does a number on their paws so I try and stay away from sidewalks and roads. 

Good nutrition and exercise are a must...striving for optimum health with no visible ribs when standing, only when turning are the ribs showing a little. None of that just of the pound look. 

Chillidogs, Canada pooch PolarProgram, NeoPaws, etc.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok. I know where Richmond Hill is. I went to high school there. I grew up in Unionville.
We now live in London. So yes we get some pretty nasty weather. Dharma's breeder lives in St. Williams. I think I will wait until November and see just how big Dharma is. She was 7lbs and some odd ounces when we brought her home in July. She was 13 lbs when she went to the vet for her 2nd shots at the beginning of August. She weighed in at 20 lbs on the 29th of August. So this gives you some idea of what her growth habits are like. She is 14 weeks old.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Data, that last pic was unnecessary.. 

This one isn't...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That hand could use some licking


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Seabreeze, rather than freezing yourself standing around at a dog park, why not give the dog park a miss and generate some body heat by walking?


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

harrigab said:


> Seabreeze, rather than freezing yourself standing around at a dog park, why not give the dog park a miss and generate some body heat by walking?


Hi,
I would love too but i hear that they need to run...
I cant run at -30 in quebec for 1 hour....
What do you think about treadmill?


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

AcadianTornado said:


> Seabreeze,
> 
> Bienvenue au forum. Si tu as des questions specifiques, je pourrai certainement t'aider au mieux de mes capacités. Mon vizsla Whistler est correct dans le froid jusqu'a -15 celcius (s'il est sans laisse/leash). Il y a des bons manteaux pour Vizsla que tu peux commander sur ce site:
> 
> ...


Salut!
Ca fait du bien de parler enfrancais!!!
Je pense peut etre acheter un tapis roulant pour elle (et moi)
Ques qur tu en penses?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

SEABREEZE: If you don't have one already, buy yourself a nice warm down coat, a pair of warm winter boots, and warm (water proof) gloves. I took Watson out every day last winter (I'm in CT) and a lot of days he didn't need a jacket or boots. I found the days when the weather was the worst were the best days for us since no one else would dare come out, thus no one bothering us about him being off leash.

If you decide not to put boots on your pup, at least protect her paws (we use musher's secret) and wipe off any salt after every outing. I've lived in several cities, and Montreal takes the cake for salt usage in the winter!!!

I would avoid the treadmill. Much more fun to run, sniff, and play outside than run on a treadmill!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Les "expérimentés'' du forum ne recommandent pas de faire courir un vizsla sur un surface plane de manière continue avant l'âge de 18 mois. Ils disent que leurs joints peuvent être affectés (déformés) si l'impact est constant. Un tapis roulant donnerait probablement moins d'impact que de l'asphalt ou ciment mais la constance de la force d'impacte pourrait causer des problèmes à long terme. Les recommandations qu'ils préconisent tournent autour de laisser le jeune chiot se fatiguer lui même c'est-à-dire de jouer à son proper rythme (courir quand il veut et marcher aussi). Whistler, mon chien est né le 23 mai donc avait environ le même âge (au même stade) que le votre donc nous avions les mêmes problèmes vis-à-vis le froid.. Nous avons trouvé un chenil où plusieurs chiens jouaient pendant le jour et cela le fatiguait comme il le faut. Évidemment ca nous a couté un peu cher mais le retour a été un chien très bien socialisé. Si ce n'est pas possible, limitez le temps que le chien joue dehors dans les gros froid tout en le faisant bouger au maximum. Il peut geler les oreilles car elles sont si grandes et la circulation ne se fait pas si bien. Je suivrais les conseils des souliers (bottines) aussi et le manteau dans les gros froids... -15 Celcius est vraiment une note importante pour moi. Juste imagine tes oreilles dehors dans ces temperatures ... Si tu le fait bouger à -15, il devrait être bon. Plus que ca, ca demande de la prudence et peut-être le manteau...


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

mERCI aCADIEN


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8)

jag alskar dig 

sig sken bort 

rod bona fotter vi

noll ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd better not slip into my native tongue, nobody would understand a word lol, and that includes UK members


----------

